# The Mountain



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't consider my tank awesome...but it's somewhat decent (6.5/10 something like that).

I named it the Mountain since the driftwood and Zebra Rock leaning against each other sort of looks like a mountain...

Tank: AGA 10 gallon 20" X 10" X 12"
Light: 2-20 watt screw-in CF (may change to T-5 later on)
Heater: Marineland Stealth Visi-Therm Heater
Filter: AC 30
CO2: DIY
Substrate: Flourite

Marselia Quadrifolia
Hygropholia Polysperma
Cryptocoryne Becketii
Cryptocoryne Petchii
Echinodorus Ozelot
Echinodorus Parviflorous
Rotala sp.
Java Moss
Taiwan Moss

Neon Tetra
Zebra Danio
Platy
Endler's Livebearer

This picture was a couple days ago, but the tank didn't change that much.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

it does make sort of a mountain shape...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

But I need the Marselia to carpet before it looks like a real mountain


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

The Zebra rock stands out a little too much here. How about some midground plant in front of the rock to soften the effect?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

I have the Crypt Petchii/Becketii...would those work?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Well yesterday I noticed that one of my CRS is pregnant  Let's hope the fish don't eat the babies and that they can chew on the Java Moss...


----------



## playaslk (Jul 4, 2006)

i like it


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's some updates:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm surprised your platty (or swordtail) doesn't eat your shrimp. If your CRS is berried won't your neons and platty eat the babies?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I'm surprised your platty (or swordtail) doesn't eat your shrimp. If your CRS is berried won't your neons and platty eat the babies?


Sorry for the late reply, I haven't been online lately...and I'm taking care of that 

Here's some updates:




































Ew tell me how to get rid of BBA


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Pic taken last night:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Just realized I haven't updated this in 2 months:jaw:

Here's yesterday's pic:


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank is filling in nicely. How are your shrimp doing? Are many of the babies surviving?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

I bought around a dozen RCS a couple weeks ago, and 3+ of them are pregnant. Another CRS is pregnant, I hope the babies survive because I only have 4-5 left


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Well it's not a mountain anymore, I need to change the title


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

It looks much better wasn't diggin the first, this one I like.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Like chago, I like this much better. It looks really nice like this.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the changes too. You've really got a nice jungle now and that wood is great.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

i'm liking it better. That rubber band on the rock didn't look to pretty. I'm not an expert about underwater plants but on shrubs when you trim the top they start to fill out. This might be the same for planted tanks. Look into it and if I am correct, this will make your plants look a lot "fuller"


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I also like this much better! Looking good!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's an updated pic from last night:









Removed the Marselia from the right side and replaced it with Dwarf Sag.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok well the tank changed alot again


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Back from San Francisco








_They seem to all use Chinese take-out bags..._

Unpacked...









One of the new CRS









Myriophyllum









Staurogyne sp. (I have to remember how to spell that)









FTS


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like your little shrimp are multiplying! Great work!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Nah, I bought some more:lol:


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


>


Wow!! How amazing it looks now. Hard to believe it is just a 10gallon tank. This is my favorite scape of yours. Now I feel like kicking myself for upgrading to a 29gallon, which is not easy to acquire lights for on a tight budget. I can't even get the clove growing like you do. Is the light here the CF bulbs you started with?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

seachem excel will destroy red black and green algae (not bacterial infections hense blue/green algae) 
over dose your tank with excel(2 times the reccomented dose till it goes away... i would say more but you gots some shrimps ) and watch the BBA go from red to white and fall off in a matter of days. dont for get your water changes

excel destroys algae no substitues.............. excel destroys algae :violin: bye bye bba


----------

